# Kindheitserinnerungen



## Teraluna (21. Mai 2009)

Ich schaue gerade durch das weite weite Datennetz und was entdecke ich da in einem Eckchen?

Xanti @ Youtube

Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch die ich fast vergessen hatte!
Ist euch das auch schon mal passiert?
Und wenn ja bei was?
Was habt ihr in euerer Kinderzeit gehöhrt/gesehen, was war euch wichtig, was habt ihr geliebt?

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## marion9394 (21. Mai 2009)

hihi sehr schöner Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich komm jedes mal ins träumen wenn ich aufm weg in die arbeit am spielwarenladen vorbeikomme....
oder wenn weihnachten immer die ganzen spielzeugwerbungen kommen 
"papa, das wünsch ich mir vom christkind" musst sich mein dad glaub das ganze jahr anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich liebe lego^^ und ich glaube ich hatte bis ich 14 war nen fetten kasten in meinem zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir würde das wohl immer noch spaß machen da irgendwas zu bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte auch kistenweise Lego nur dann hatte das vor Weinachten einer von den "bölden Erwachsenen" weggeräumt und meine selbstgebaute traumwelt sprichwörtlich in scherben gehauen.
Ich war da 13 und hab das zeug seit damals nicht mehr angefasst ....
Is nun acht jahre her oder so.
Muss mal schauen ob das noch auf dem dachboden oder so liegt!

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Druda (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt vieles, aber die Dinos waren doch am besten


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2009)

Herr Rossi
Die Märchenbraut
Catweazle
Pan Tau
Captain Future
Dr Snuggles
Glücksbärchis
Calimero
Sindbad
Tao Tao


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (21. Mai 2009)

Die 3 Stooges, ich lach mich heute noch weg.

Adolar

Arthur der Engel

&#1053;&#1091;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;!


----------



## Ol@f (21. Mai 2009)

Rockos modernes Leben

Spongebob !! auch heute noch super!

@Tikume

gab es nicht noch ein anderes Calimero?

Edit: ahh da hab ich es doch gefunden Calimero


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mit: Hey Arnold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Nimmue (21. Mai 2009)

Fantastic Max
Die Racoons
Kimba, der weiße Löwe
Dungeons and Dragons
Bravestarr
Saber Rider
Ewoks
Ghostbusters

Und natürlich noch Cartoons wie: He-Man, She-Ra, Tom & Jerry, Flintstones, Alfred J. Quak, Es war einmal der Mensch, Es war einmal das Leben, Wickie und die starken Männer... und viele mehr =)
Einige wurden ja schon oben erwähnt^^


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Hey Arnold! War einer der besten Trickfilme, die ich jemals gesehn hab^^ Arnold war einfach klasse^^
Ich hab sogar die geheimen Botschaften dahinter identifiziert O.o So, was richtig und was falsch is und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Rockos modernes Leben



_a wie hab ich Rockos modernes leben geliebt 
Das hier hab ich auch immer so gerne geguckt 
Gänsehaut Die Stunde der Geister_


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Es war einmal der Mensch, Es war einmal das Leben



Jau, das waren Serien die zwar einerseits lehrreich waren aber nicht auf eine Art dass einem die Lust am Ansehen verging. Wenn man sich mal ansieht was heute so hirnloser Crap läuft ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-wdsM-7W_g

Und die Udo Jürgens Titelmelodie von "Es war ein mal .. der Mensch" ist auch prima (hab ich auch noch als mp3 rumfliegen)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCAvJnCxJBA


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2009)

Hier ein anderer schöner Fred zu diesem Thema

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;hl=Kindheit

(vorallem Seite 8)


----------



## Haggelo (21. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwjqCrSJmSo

DARKWING DUCK



Is nur ein beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gab früher so gutes zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Mai 2009)

CATDOG!! ^^

rocco konnte ich nie leiden  ;D
Chipmunks war gut ( also die alten ^^) 
und Ducktales natürlich
und ...damn wie heisst das ( mit so Eichhörnchen, ner fetten Ratte, und ne tussi die Trixie ( so technikertussi ^^ ) hieß


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> &#1053;&#1091;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;!


<<3 in der zeit von 6-8 jahren hab ich dafuer nur so geschwaermt ^^


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Casper!


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

Pit Possum - Das hyperdynamische Opossum der Zukunft
Die Jetsons
Captain Planet 
Angriff der Killertomaten
Young Justice  
Bobobobs 
Fix und Foxi
Unten am Fluss *watership down*
Tom und Jerry < <3 it
Captain Future
Die Schlümpfe
Die Gummibären
Käptain Balu
Darkwing Duck
Goofy und Max
Arielle
Gargoyles
Bumpety Boo
Animaniacs
Lady Oscar
Hallo Kurt
Georgie
Z wie zorro
Mila superstar
Cats Eye
Eine fröhliche Familie
Biene Maja
Glücksbärchis
Winnie puuh
Dragonball
Sailor Moon
Nils Holgersson
Die Mumins 
He-Man
BugsBunny
Lucky Luke
Tim und Struppi
He-Man 
Turbo Teen
Die 6 Millionen Dollar Familie

Ich könnte jetzt ne Liste schreiben die so lang ist das ihr ne ganze Woche zum runterscrollen braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (21. Mai 2009)

kennt das noch jemand? ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DABSYKy_Am4...feature=related
Geschichten aus der Gruft


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (21. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> kennt das noch jemand? ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DABSYKy_Am4...feature=related
> Geschichten aus der Gruft



YO DAS HAB ICH AUCH IMMER GEKUCKT xD wie Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (21. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt ne Liste schreiben die so lang ist das ihr ne ganze Woche zum runterscrollen braucht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So gings mir auch^^ Die früher waren einfach geil, wenn man sich ma den Mist anguckt, der da jetzt so läuft =)
Vorallem am Ende der meisten immer: "Stehlen is böse" oder "Lügt nicht"^^

Und ja, Geschichten aus der Gruft war auch immer geil =) Kann man sich sogar online angucken, die alten Folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (21. Mai 2009)

Am besten wenn man mal bei youtube
Intro deutsch eingibt xD da kommt so viel
Eindeutig das beste der Welt und für immer auf meinbem mp3-player http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrZHxIA0eVU...feature=related

klasse waren auch immer die gargoyles
#
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nlk2dCqKwY

tante edith schreit animaniacs (bill clinton spielt das sax          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C0RAR01fwY...feature=related

ganz wichtig auch noch wickie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70gA5GbDOs0&NR=1

ist sie oder er n junge? eimal hat er im stehen gepinkelt ... oki geklärt

Schwärm ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzCygWJD4Og...eature=related]

und natürlich pnnochio und babapapa
-pnnocio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVKKRfPV6ZM&NR=1
-babpapa   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=698AOcPdFzc...feature=related
- inspector gadget http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpKMGx7gmTk...feature=related
-  ghostbuster http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXh0j-zPOng...feature=related
- tmnt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbiv_oBqfHk...feature=related 
  wobei das englische besser war : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90Tueundpyk...feature=related
-chip und chap http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2EIO_fWmdA...feature=related


----------



## Spectrales (21. Mai 2009)

Der ganze Disney Kram halt..
Vor Allem aber Pokemon


----------



## nemø (21. Mai 2009)

Deine signatur ist aber lecker xD


----------



## tschilpi (21. Mai 2009)

Hachja, das bringt Erinnerungen hoch! Ihr habt all die alten Serien genannt die ich mal geguckt habe xD Es gibt heute noch geniale Serien, aber nichts geht über die guten alten Cartoons.


----------



## Ol@f (21. Mai 2009)

KICKERS 
Auch einfach nur episch!


----------



## Nimmue (21. Mai 2009)

Ja wie geil... die Gargoyles waren der hit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

gleich nachher ma gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> Deine signatur ist aber lecker xD


Jetzt ist sie weg, gib zu du hast sie aufgegessen!


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Mai 2009)

Schöner Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darkwing Duck, Spiderman, MegaMan, PowerRangers, Gargoyles und co...das waren noch Zeiten *schwärm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Ich find den Thread klasse allerdings hatten wir den schonma (ka wie der hieß aber da wurden auch die ganzen alten Intros gepostet) hock leider auf der Arbeit sonst würd ich ihn für euch suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich find den Thread klasse allerdings hatten wir den schonma (ka wie der hieß aber da wurden auch die ganzen alten Intros gepostet) hock leider auf der Arbeit sonst würd ich ihn für euch suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guck mal auf Seite 1 den Beitrag von mir an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Guck mal auf Seite 1 den Beitrag von mir an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


facepalm sry habsch nid gesehn^^


----------

